# Sugar Glider Questioms



## snakeluvver (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi I would LOVE to get a Sugar Glider!!!!! I'd just like to know where they can be bough and how much they usually cost? Also, how are they as far as handling? Thanks


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 4, 2010)

Mate, I'm not sure you should be considering a sugar glider as a substitute for a hamster!  

I have no experience with them, only what I've heard from others. I'm sure someone will be able to answer your Qs. 

PS. get a rat. they have great personalities, don't smell, and can be litter trained. boys are big snugglers, girls are quirky and curious, and they are all pretty hardy


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 4, 2010)

My mum doesn't like rats  lol And the reason I'm looking at Sugar Gliders is my friend has one i absolutely fell in love with he's been keeping them for years and he said they're quite easy to care for.


----------



## AnimalCollector6 (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't think they are very good handling because they are always trying to escape, you'd have to have some kind of license to, you can check that on the dse website.I'm pretty sure they're reasonably expensive too. keeping them happy, fit and healthy would be your biggest troubles.


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 4, 2010)

I just realised i named this thread "Sugar Glider Questioms." Not Questions. Lol oops


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 4, 2010)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/animals-5363/sugar-gliders-136618/


----------



## Carnelian (Nov 4, 2010)

They are only legal in some states, in QLD they are not allowed unfortunately. We had 2 squirrel gliders for 14yrs on a permit for life, absolutely loved them & wish we could get captive ones. Remember they live in colonies so it is best if you get a pair. I think they are about $300 but not sure. You will need a big cage or aviary, they need heaps of room plus loads of handling or they get a bit feral. They are always on the move so make sure if you get them out the room is sealed. 
Our two were pretty good handlers, when we lost the first the other fretted big time & we had to down size her cage & bring her inside, she was fine then. Get up in the morning & she would be waiting at the door for her cuddle, ended up out of the cage for most of the day playing and sleeping with one of us.


----------



## punisherSIX (Nov 5, 2010)

They're not in the same league of maintenance as a python or other reptiles. You really need to have a better understanding of them as things can go wrong very quickly and if you don't notice you can lose them overnight. I'd recommend being a wildlife carer, learn with brushtail then ringtail possums.


----------



## LadyJ (Nov 5, 2010)

I've known a wildlife carer and you can't go as far as to handle them... nocturnal and shy animals. If you're just going for it because it's cute and cuddly buy a dog... or hopping mice are lovely natives.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 5, 2010)

Get a rat and tell your mum it's a hamster. Special morph with a tail. She won't know


----------



## Courtney93 (Nov 5, 2010)

At the moment someone is selling sugar gliders on www.herptrader.com.au 
*Sugar Glider male babies*. Hand-tame. Still very young, so won’t be ready to go until mid-December. Very tame, have been handled daily since day one. *Must sell together! *Come with care sheet, sleeping pouch and ongoing advice. Optional bonding/scent recognition program starting soon. Will only go to the best home. Basic Wildlife License required. Will *not *freight under any circumstance. $600 for the two of them.


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 5, 2010)

they are on herptrader.com.au at the moment.....$300 each but he wants to sell them as a pair @ $600


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 5, 2010)

Courtney93 said:


> At the moment someone is selling sugar gliders on www.herptrader.com.au
> *Sugar Glider male babies*. Hand-tame. Still very young, so won’t be ready to go until mid-December. Very tame, have been handled daily since day one. *Must sell together! *Come with care sheet, sleeping pouch and ongoing advice. Optional bonding/scent recognition program starting soon. Will only go to the best home. Basic Wildlife License required. Will *not *freight under any circumstance. $600 for the two of them.


damn! beat me to it....


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 5, 2010)

I know, but I heard that they are often sold for less?


----------



## Rocket (Nov 5, 2010)

What state are you in?

I keep them at the moment, unless you get them as babies and rear them, or get adults that are used to interacting with humans, handling is off the table and all you'll end up with is bites, scratches and covered in sugar glider urine and faeces.


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 5, 2010)

Queensland


----------



## Rocket (Nov 5, 2010)

Well as mentioned above, you cannot keep them...

...unless of course you have a Demonstrators/ Exhibitors permit


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 5, 2010)

Rocket said:


> What state are you in?
> 
> I keep them at the moment, unless you get them as babies and rear them, or get adults that are used to interacting with humans, handling is off the table and all you'll end up with is bites, scratches and covered in sugar glider urine and faeces.


 
Mmmmm... they sound lovely! :lol:


----------



## LadyJ (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah... sounds as though you can give up on that idea. What others were you looking at?


----------



## ingie (Nov 6, 2010)

I used to have a hand raised sugar glider in Melbourne... Very tame, cute and adventurous.. She would run up the door frames at high speed and launch herself across the room... During the day she would often sleep in a knitted beanie tied around my neck  I would have liked to get her a friend but I moved interstate and she ended up going to someone who worked at the Zoo and had a whole colony. It's a bit sad you can't keep them in QLD but they do have very special needs and diet so it is prob for the best that everyone can't have them! 

I also found it funny that they are so cute and little but are known to eat small birds as well! There was a breeding program going on through LaTrobe uni for an extremely rare parrot and one of the lecturers involved told us that sugar gliders had got into the nesting boxes and eaten some of them leaving just the skeleton and feathers behind!


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 6, 2010)

LadyJ said:


> Yeah... sounds as though you can give up on that idea. What others were you looking at?


 
Well I am TRYING to convince my mother to let me get a rat. But she's not so keen... :lol: Its just the word "rat" isn't it?


----------



## gregcranston (Nov 7, 2010)

snakeluvver said:


> I know, but I heard that they are often sold for less?


 I'm the one who has them for sale on herptrader, you can often get them for less, but they are rarely hand-tame. It makes a huge difference if you want handle-able pets. I know people that sell them for even more, like $400-500 each. Anyway, may aswell share some pics below. Click on pics to make bigger.


----------



## Carnelian (Nov 7, 2010)

AWWWWW I miss my 2 squirrel gliders so much. They were both hand raised after having their mum killed by cats or dogs, but due to injuries received they weren't releasable. We were so lucky that the EPA allowed us to have permits for life for them. 
As stated they do go feral if left, so make sure the novelty never wears off, it never did with us!
I so wish the laws were standard Aus wide & we were able to keep these little cuties in QLD.


----------



## gregcranston (Nov 7, 2010)

There are 2 females for sale at the moment on the tradingpost, they are $450 each, and may not even be that tame. :-O


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 7, 2010)

gregcranston said:


> I'm the one who has them for sale on herptrader, you can often get them for less, but they are rarely hand-tame. It makes a huge difference if you want handle-able pets. I know people that sell them for even more, like $400-500 each. Anyway, may aswell share some pics below. Click on pics to make bigger.
> View attachment 171245
> View attachment 171246


 
I am dying at the fact I can't keep them in QLD. They are soooooooo fluffay!


----------



## gregcranston (Nov 9, 2010)

Yes, fluffy and super cute! We are very lucky to be able to keep them in Victoria and South Australia. There should be a standard national wildlife license system I recon.


----------

